
A Climate Blacklist That Works: “It Should Make Her Unhirable in Academia” - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerpielke/2020/02/09/a-climate-blacklist-that-works-it-should-make-her-unhirable-in-academia/#68a79db16368
======
crmrc114
Well- that is about as close as you can get to burning books. "Don't hire
people who don't think like me."

Anyone remember this article?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21911225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21911225)

------
anonymousisme
I don't expect this one to last long on ycombinator. Some "right thinking" mod
will kill it quickly.

